# Help identify this plant



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Help identify this plant


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe _Hygrophila polysperma_, but it's hard to say from the photo. Are the stems pubescent?


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

No its not Hygrophila plysperma coz I have it in my aquarium. The guy I got from has so many plants in his 450 ltrs aquarium that he doesn't remember the name. I try to remove n photograph the plant outside water.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Emersed H. polysperma can look like Your plant, furthermore H. polysperma is a variable species with several forms. But the plant might also be Staurogyne repens. If You find at least few hairs on the stem (better visible with a magnifier) it's surely a Staurogyne.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes the plant stem does have tiny hair like structure. At first I thought they're hair algae. But even after using mild bleach solution to clean the plants it did not disappear the plants r fine. So its Staurogyne for sure. Thnx


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello
By leaf structure, appearance and especially the color, I say that is a _Alternanthera Ficcoides_, popularly known in Brazil as "parakeet."


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's definitely not _Alternanthera ficoidea_. It's kind of hard to tell from the photo, but I agree with miremonster that it's likely _Staurogyne repens_.


----------

